# Is Natural Gas Firepit on a Wood or Composite Deck unsafe?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check with your local AHJ and fire department. Also, notify your H.O. Insurance carrier...

Gary


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

180,000 BTU gas pit on composite deck :thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I second Gary's recommendation to check with your local Codes & Laws. 

Example - This regulation appears on the gvt. website of the town I live in: 



> Do you have one of these?
> If you intend to use one of these, something similar *or a traditional pit* in the ground then you need to obtain a Fire permit. You need to be aware of the surface it is placed upon and the distance of a minimum of 25 feet away from any other structure is required!


----------



## MissHailey (Mar 29, 2012)

We were going to do something similar last summer but our home owners insurance said that it wasnt permitted. Im not to sure why because my husband had talked to them. So i would check first.


----------

